# Last Week Tonight with John Oliver



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Anyone else watching?

It's basically The Daily Show with swearing and nudity. I love The Daily Show, so that's not a bad thing, but it's a total rip off of the format.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Looks like the show is actually called "Last Week Tonight with John Oliver". The show is on HBO for those, like me, that were wondering.

I had not heard of the show before seeing this thread. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I've been watching. I really enjoyed John Oliver when he hosted The Daily Show while Jon Stewart was making his movie last summer. So far I have not been impressed with the new show. I'm thinking it's going to take them a bit to find their stride/rhythm.

ETA: Fixed Oliver to Stewart. Oops! And changed hoping to thinking. I hope they find it soon. I'm thinking it will take a bit.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

waynomo said:


> I've been watching. I really enjoyed John Oliver when he hosted The Daily Show while Jon Oliver was making his movie last summer. So far I have not been impressed with the new show. I'm hoping it's going to take them a bit to find their stride/rhythm.


This. I'm really very disappointed. It's TDS without the correct pacing and timing. I hate to say this, but I think because of the commercial breaks, the bits on the TDS don't go on too long, it forces them to cut off the bits. On here, most of the time it feels like Oliver is rambling on and on. I think they put in those little white screen breaks to simulate what happens on TDS, but they just don't seem to work as well. Also, they need, ensemble players to help him. I'm not convinced he could carry the show completely by himself.

I'm still watching, but there's definitely a need for some improvement.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

This raises the question of how much was John Oliver vs. how much was the writers?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

waynomo said:


> This raises the question of how much was John Oliver vs. how much was the writers?


I agree. I do think his show is funny sometimes. I just don't think it's formatted correctly to take advantage of his talents. I know Real Time has been tweaked over the years to improve on the formatting (remember, that show was originally a clone of his ABC show) and it's done well now. So maybe they just have to tweak this show a bit to improve it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I've watched the first two episodes of Last Week Tonight and really enjoyed them. I've liked that they can go a little more in depth into a topic than TDS can, and liked that they've chosen some topics that don't get lots of attention in the US, like the Indian election.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I think it's great. John Oliver is showing that he can up with that attitude just fine all on his own.

Vis: 








It is TDS with no basic cable censorship, but it is different from the Daily Show in that The Daily Show is more politics. JO stayed out of politics until they did the hilarious "only on HBO" ads for the Kentucky primaries.

Great:


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I think the show's been great, and he's been great.

It is similarly formatted to TDS, but like DevdogAZ said, the topics are different.

Jon Stewart is more of a media/political critic, and so far JO has been more issue based.

-smak-


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I haven't watched last night's episode yet... I don't think it's TOTALLY a ripoff of TDS. He does some longer segments on this show, and some totally off the wall segments.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Oops, fixed the title.

I like the show, I'm just surprised how similar to TDS it is. Colbert is similar in format too, but his satire "conservative" take on everything makes it unique. LWT is like what TDS would be like if it were only on once a week and on HBO.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

It's like a mashup of TDS and the Colbert Report since it's a one man show like the CR. The writing isn't as strong as TDS or the CR yet though.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

While I thought the idea of having 97 climate scientists debate 3 skeptics was brilliant, the execution was kind of blah.

-smak-


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I've watched the first two episodes of Last Week Tonight and really enjoyed them. I've liked that they can go a little more in depth into a topic than TDS can, and liked that they've chosen some topics that don't get lots of attention in the US, like the Indian election.


Of course the last two weeks TDS sent Jason Jones to India to cover the election, so they are covering it too.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

smak said:


> While I thought the idea of having 97 climate scientists debate 3 skeptics was brilliant, the execution was kind of blah.
> 
> -smak-


Agree. It became a cheap joke.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I've watched a couple episodes and am about to bail. It's just too 'excited' for my taste. The bit about GM recalling cars, for instance, simply went on way too long. We all got the point after about 60 seconds but he must have ranted for another five minutes. Too much.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Just finished the latest episode and I think it's a great, fun, distraction.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

The last episode (6/8/14) was entertaining. Just focusing on the FIFA story for most of the episode is a departure from the Daily Show style. The Assad bit at the end was pretty amusing too.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

The FIFA story was a nice incite that they are just as bad if not worse than the NFL.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

Did I miss the nudity? 

I think it is great. Interview sometimes instead of always with TDS.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

KenDC said:


> Did I miss the nudity?


I haven't seen the most recent episode yet, but a few episodes back they did a fake campaign commercial for Kentucky senator Mitch McConnell which included male nudity.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I haven't seen the most recent episode yet, but a few episodes back they did a fake campaign commercial for Kentucky senator Mitch McConnell which included male nudity.


Oh, thanks for making me think of that.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

For whatever reason, I see many more references to John Oliver's pieces on the various topics than The Daily Show pieces. This is probably due to the fact that Oliver can spent much more time on the topic.

For example, Tom Wheeler actually said "I would like to state for the record that I am not a dingo." when someone asked him a question about Oliver's piece on the FCC and net neutrality.

http://www.cnet.com/news/fcc-chairman-to-john-oliver-i-am-not-a-dingo/


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

logic88 said:


> For whatever reason, I see many more references to John Oliver's pieces on the various topics than The Daily Show pieces. This is probably due to the fact that Oliver can spent much more time on the topic.
> 
> For example, Tom Wheeler actually said "I would like to state for the record that I am not a dingo." when someone asked him a question about Oliver's piece on the FCC and net neutrality.
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/news/fcc-chairman-to-john-oliver-i-am-not-a-dingo/


It's because Oliver's pieces are on YouTube & sharable and the Daily Show isn't. Once again it shows the benefit of not locking up your content.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Does this show have a laugh track? I watched the most recent episode and was surprised at how fake some of the audience laughter was.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Does this show have a laugh track? I watched the most recent episode and was surprised at how fake some of the audience laughter was.


Live audience.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I've really been enjoying the last few shows. I think they're hitting they're stride. 

I also like that it is once a week. I don't have the time to watch the daily show 4 times a week. 

No commercials are also a big plus.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I've been catching up on my Daily shows on VLC at 2x.. Virtually all the humor, about twice as fast (once in a rare while have to skip back to hear a word).


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I finally started watching this show (via YouTube). 

I noticed some four letter words on the YT clips are censored. Is HBO doing this when they upload the content to avoid some sort of YouTube TOS violation?


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

mrizzo80 said:


> I finally started watching this show (via YouTube).
> 
> I noticed some four letter words on the YT clips are censored. Is HBO doing this when they upload the content to avoid some sort of YouTube TOS violation?


I don't have any episodes right now, but I'm pretty sure they don't bleep any swear words.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

They don't bleep on HBO I assume they do on YouTube as more of a public service since anyone can watch it. 

The show is awesome I love it.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

mrizzo80 said:


> I finally started watching this show (via YouTube).
> 
> I noticed some four letter words on the YT clips are censored. Is HBO doing this when they upload the content to avoid some sort of YouTube TOS violation?


In the HBO broadcast version nothing is bleeped _or blurred_, so they must be doing it just for YouTube broadcast.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

vertigo235 said:


> They don't bleep on HBO I assume they do on YouTube as more of a public service since anyone can watch it.
> 
> The show is awesome I love it.


This x1000. Must watch TV for us...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Renewed for three more seasons! Thirty episodes a year, thru 2020.

Last Week Tonight with John Oliver Renewed for Three (!) Seasons at HBO

"We are thrilled to have John Oliver as an integral part of the HBO family and to continue to share his comedic brilliance with the world," Casey Bloys, president, HBO Programming said via statement. "His extraordinary genius for rich and intelligent commentary is second to none."

Oliver added, also via statement: First: I firmly disagree with everything Casey just said. Second: We're very grateful to [HBO chairman and CEO] Richard Plepler, Casey and everyone at HBO for letting us continue to do whatever it is we actually do. And finally: We'd also like to thank our staff for all their hard work. We're incredibly proud of all of you, and rather than tell you that to your face, we'd like to do it in the cold, dispassionate form of a press release."


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Excellent! I wonder if they'll change their minds when they see his legal fees from the WVa courts  

BTW, did anyone else notice a particularly long time for Sunday's LWT to show up on HBOGo? I went to watch last night about 8pm and it wasn't there. Then I looked again about 10pm and it had shown up.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Great news!

I am dying to see the follow-up to the train gift.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Robin said:


> Great news!
> 
> I am dying to see the follow-up to the train gift.


I imagine WNEP will have a video update when they find a location to put the train display.

Scrantonians Enjoy Hype Surrounding New Backyard Train



> We plan to have the train back here by the end of the week, then we just have to find a place to put it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

madscientist said:


> Excellent! I wonder if they'll change their minds when they see his legal fees from the WVa courts


Guarantee you they don't mind. The publicity he gets more than outweighs any legal fees. See below.



logic88 said:


> I imagine WNEP will have a video update when they find a location to put the train display.
> Scrantonians Enjoy Hype Surrounding New Backyard Train


I thought it was masterful the way he took their original complaint, made sure they knew he wasn't making fun of them (he was), and turned it into a huge benefit to them. And massive PR for him. See above.

I love this show. And I only discovered it at the end of last season. But in my (partial) defense, I never watched the Daily Show either. I know, I know...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

looks like 30 episodes a year is about the average they've been doing so far (1 & 2 were 24 and 35 episodes, IIRC.. just checked epguides a few mins ago).

It's funny that he got this show because he subbed for Jon while Jon was off directing a movie that flopped.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mattack said:


> looks like 30 episodes a year is about the average they've been doing so far (1 & 2 were 24 and 35 episodes, IIRC.. just checked epguides a few mins ago).
> 
> It's funny that he got this show because he subbed for Jon while Jon was off directing a movie that flopped.


The movie flopped, but I did watch it when it came to one of the streamers and I thought it was rather good.

Glad he's back as I really enjoy the show. Now if they can stop moving it around on Sunday nights. It used to be on consistently at 11 Eastern, and I would frequently watch live (since there's no real advantage to not, if I can do it). But now it's on 11:15 or 11:30 or I think even later once or twice. So I rarely watch it now the same day.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> Now if they can stop moving it around on Sunday nights. It used to be on consistently at 11 Eastern, and I would frequently watch live (since there's no real advantage to not, if I can do it). But now it's on 11:15 or 11:30 or I think even later once or twice.


watch for the red light?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

logic88 said:


> I imagine WNEP will have a video update when they find a location to put the train display.
> 
> Scrantonians Enjoy Hype Surrounding New Backyard Train


Loved that. I grew up in NEPA, so I am very aware of the backyard weather. The train is relatively new. Couldn't help but wonder if Wilkes-Barre feels slighted since the station is shared and the studio is between the two towns.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> watch for the red light?


red light? Not sure I get what you're saying


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Glad he's back as I really enjoy the show. Now if they can stop moving it around on Sunday nights. It used to be on consistently at 11 Eastern, and I would frequently watch live (since there's no real advantage to not, if I can do it). But now it's on 11:15 or 11:30 or I think even later once or twice. So I rarely watch it now the same day.


I think there's just been a run of bad luck lately with extra-length premieres and finalés earlier in the evening. Once the schedule settles in, it should be more consistently 10:00 or so.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> red light? Not sure I get what you're saying


with tivo, i'm lucky if i know what time any show starts, so if i'm doing something else the night i want to watch a show live, i catch myself looking at the front of my tivo to count the red lights.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> with tivo, i'm lucky if i know what time any show starts, so if i'm doing something else the night i want to watch a show live, i catch myself looking at the front of my tivo to count the red lights.


Ahhh, OK. I no longer have a TiVo DVR, so I don't see red lights  This is a show I frequently would watch live, at least sometimes.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The odd times have mostly been because of Game of Thrones. They've had odd length episodes all season. It's over now though, so it should be more consistent.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> The odd times have mostly been because of Game of Thrones. They've had odd length episodes all season. It's over now though, so it should be more consistent.


I wouldn't count on that. The most recent episode of Last Week Tonight was at 11:45 (!) even though there was no GoT.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tim1724 said:


> I wouldn't count on that. The most recent episode of Last Week Tonight was at 11:45 (!) even though there was no GoT.


That was the premiere of The Deuce.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That was the premiere of The Deuce.


Exactly, which was about 85 minutes long. So once that show moves to normal-length episodes, LWT should get back to its normal slot.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Now if they can stop moving it around on Sunday nights. It used to be on consistently at 11 Eastern, and I would frequently watch live (since there's no real advantage to not, if I can do it). But now it's on 11:15 or 11:30 or I think even later once or twice. So I rarely watch it now the same day.


Hey, it's the era of DVR and on demand. Get with the times, man! No need for appointment viewing.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

... Except bedtime.

I have never watched Last Week Tonight as it aired.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Robin said:


> ... Except bedtime.
> 
> I have never watched Last Week Tonight as it aired.


Exactly! Who the heck can stay up that long when Monday morning is coming up?! It's the first thing I watch when I start watching TV on Monday, though!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Robin said:


> ... Except bedtime.
> 
> I have never watched Last Week Tonight as it aired.


I usually go to bed at 11:30 every night, so on Sunday night, I watch this and then go to bed (or sometimes watch in bed) The Tonight Show has been on HOW many years and gets an audience. Someone is staying up to watch.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> Hey, it's the era of DVR and on demand. Get with the times, man! No need for appointment viewing.


Which, of course is what i do when they show the airings late. That said, I enjoy the show and want to watch as soon as possible. As there's no real advantage to watching this show at a different time (i.e. no commercials to FF through), why not watch it live when I can?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I'm usually in bed by 10 (I wake up around 4 or 5 regardless of when I go to bed), but on Sunday night I'll stay up for John Oliver...unless it's more than a few minutes late.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I try not to watch shows as they air, just out of principle.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

The only show I watch as it airs is Game of Thrones.

The late night talk shows amaze me. I can't believe so many people are able to stay up that late! I've only ever seen them the next day.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I can't believe so many people (including Samantha Bee) call her show a late-night show (it airs during prime time).

John Oliver I suppose technically is late-night, but it's (usually) the same time as the evening news so I don't put it in the same category as the real late-night shows.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I watch TDS, John Oliver, Samantha, Colbert the next morning, right after the first 15 minutes of the 5 am news.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Exactly, which was about 85 minutes long. So once that show moves to normal-length episodes, LWT should get back to its normal slot.


Gee, one of the benefits of cable was supposedly that they don't have to conform to the so-and-so-minutes-long-episode thing.

(Though some article I read in the past few days of one of the streaming services, NEWER than hulu or netflix, was even doing some shows like 6 minutes long.. but also said they were doing some in something like "standard broadcast length"... It may have been an older article I read though, now that I think about it.. might have been about YouTube Red.)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mattack said:


> Gee, one of the benefits of cable was supposedly that they don't have to conform to the so-and-so-minutes-long-episode thing.
> 
> (Though some article I read in the past few days of one of the streaming services, NEWER than hulu or netflix, was even doing some shows like 6 minutes long.. but also said they were doing some in something like "standard broadcast length"... It may have been an older article I read though, now that I think about it.. might have been about YouTube Red.)


I have no problem with them not conforming to the 30, 60, 90 minutes shows etc. My complaint is a personal one. That I just want to watch the show live at a certain time, but can't. Not a huge deal, as I have a DVR.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> I have no problem with them not conforming to the 30, 60, 90 minutes shows etc. My complaint is a personal one. That I just want to watch the show live at a certain time, but can't. Not a huge deal, as I have a DVR.


And people like you are why they try to conform to the standard broadcast lengths. People who watch live want predictability. People who stream or DVR don't care.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Anubys said:


> Exactly! Who the heck can stay up that long when Monday morning is coming up?!


Many of us who live in the west coast have the east coast feed of HBO available. So we can watch it three hours early.

Although I generally stay up late enough that I could watch it in its "proper" time slot (I usually go to sleep around midnight), I don't normally watch anything after 10.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> And people like you are why they try to conform to the standard broadcast lengths. People who watch live want predictability. People who stream or DVR don't care.


I watch very little live. This is one of the rare shows I do, mostly because of when it's on and I enjoy ending my weekend with this show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I just realized why he was off last night! Guess the poor guy was a little too busy to do his show...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I just realized why he was off last night! Guess the poor guy was a little too busy to do his show...


Yes, he had a phenomenally great night at the Emmys!

Well deserved too. I hope it gets him more eyeballs.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

logic88 said:


> I imagine WNEP will have a video update when they find a location to put the train display.
> 
> Scrantonians Enjoy Hype Surrounding New Backyard Train


As everyone saw, Oliver provided an update himself.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

I want the full video of the exploding cable box.




All versions of it. Normal speed. Slow motion. Even the bloopers and outtakes of all the cable boxes they killed prior to this one.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

but that was lame because he implied there is no alternative.. (e.g. T I V O)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mattack said:


> but that was lame because he implied there is no alternative.. (e.g. T I V O)


Of course, if you go to some forums (e.g., TiVoCommunity.com), you'll find that TiVo is pretty useless too...


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

It was funny, but I don't really dislike my Xfinity X1 DVR. It does what I need it to do, and it only needs an occasional (maybe semi-annual) reboot.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> It was funny, but I don't really dislike my Xfinity X1 DVR ...


Those are blasphemous words around these parts!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Of course, if you go to some forums (e.g., TiVoCommunity.com), you'll find that TiVo is pretty useless too...


As much as I complain about them (for me mostly the streaming/downloading at the moment, and not having way geeky tweaks/fiddle-with-it level controls), they still seem "way way way less bad" than the alternatives. Especially with things like supported downloading non copy protected recordings to computer (even if the best/only way is via third party software).


----------

